

Coming Into The Closet - sexism in a female-dominated environment - Deestan
http://notsolonelylondoners.wordpress.com/2012/06/02/the-curse-of-the-male-fashion-blogger/

======
Deestan
Very striking and interesting similarities to the "Women in Tech vs
Brogrammers" discussions.

